# Search by Resort Owned



## Blue Skies (Oct 10, 2008)

Is it possible to do a search for TUG members by ownership at specific resorts?  For example, by the resorts listed in their TUG profile?  Expanding on that idea, can we also search for specific weeks if they are included in the profile?

Thanks!


----------



## CMF (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes.  I would love this feature.  I asked about it a while ago and I think I was told it could not be done.


Charles


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 10, 2008)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/memberlist.php?do=search 

there is a field for "resorts owned" although im not sure how successful you would be with people having multiple resorts and spellings in there...but give it a shot!


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 10, 2008)

as a test i put in "foxrun" and got 28 results...cmf being one.


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 10, 2008)

Blue Skies said:


> Is it possible to do a search for TUG members by ownership at specific resorts?  For example, by the resorts listed in their TUG profile?  Expanding on that idea, can we also search for specific weeks if they are included in the profile?
> 
> Thanks!



Existing posts on the subject:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1266&postcount=6

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=389995&postcount=3


----------



## gorevs9 (Oct 20, 2008)

Doug, in a previous thread, you talked about the vBulletin software and TUG searches.  Is this the reason why a multi word search using quotes will result in "hits" on any of the words?  
Or am I doing something wrong for a multi-word search?


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 20, 2008)

try this for better results using multi words

http://tug2.net/Global_TUG_Search.html


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 20, 2008)

gorevs9 said:


> Doug, in a previous thread, you talked about the vBulletin software and TUG searches.  Is this the reason why a multi word search using quotes will result in "hits" on any of the words?
> Or am I doing something wrong for a multi-word search?



The built in search capability of the vBulletin software is pretty rudimentary.  I've also had little success in looking for phrases using it.  

The Google search Brian suggests is far more robust.   The only problem I have with it is it searches EVERYTHING, so you can get some very old results that may be so out of date as to be worthless.  Check the dates on any returns carefully.


----------

